# how successful have you been with Mikes Audio Program? i need some advice plz!



## sweetz (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey everyone, i've been coming across "mikes program" a lot on this forum...and i just wanted to know how successful the program may have been for those of you who've tried it...i know the results will differ from person to person.i've been suffering from ibs for 6 years now, but i only got diagnosed a little over a year ago, and that is when everything went downwards for me. i cant go to school, work, or go anywhere...im basically house bound and i have severe social anxiety...i get a panick attack just attempting to go to the grocery store or a relatives house. I refuse to go on any Anti-depressants because ive already tried it and they made me much worse (im very sensitive to medication and the side effects out-weighed the benefits, for me)...and that's really the only option my doctor has given me (which i totally dont believe/agree with...i mean, there MUST be an alternative to medications somewhere)... if anyone could please help me or give me some insight as to how well the program may work, and if it truely does help with anxiety..i'm a bit of a skeptic when it comes to these things, but i'm so depressed because of my ibs and anxiety disorder, that im willing to try anything...i feel like if i dont try to get my life back, my anxiety is just going to get worse...for the past year, i've basically just been inside the 4 walls of my home allll the time... so any advice would be much appreciated.thanks in advance to those who reply.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sweetz - Thank you for your post. I am so sorry you are suffering so deeply, but there is hope. Many many people over the past 10 years, have been helped with Mike's IBS Audio Program, which does address not only the brain-gut connection of IBS but the anxiety issues as well. But it is sometimes difficult to know if the anxiety is a part of having IBS, or if you have anxiety which includes IBS! The IBS Audio Program was developed for those initially diagnosed with IBS, and who have anxiety issues as a result of dealing with the IBS symptoms. Generalized Anxiety Disorder can ocur alongside the IBS - Mike has a program specifically for Anxiety, but does not deal with the IBS issues.If you are housebound (as I was) for fear of having IBS symptoms, then the IBS Audio Program may be of help to you and if your panic attacks present with IBS symptoms (urgency, pain, cramps, etc.) Take a peek at the other threads on this forum for success stories of others who have gone before you - as well as the links below - I have added a link for the Anxiety program too - you will know which area is of greatest need.Also, if you would like to speak to someone, you may call toll free - 877-898-2539 and leave a good time to call you back - regarding the program and your symptoms. The good news is that there have been many people who have been housebound who have gotten their lives back - it is not a cure and does not work for everyone - but if it werent more helpful than not, folks would not still be discussing it favorably! Sometimes people have to listen to the program two or more times, others see improvement right away - everyone is different, but for the majority of people who stick with it, they do see improvement...Below are some links which may be helpful to you for more info - and of course, feel free to ask anything and we are all happy to help if we can... all the best to you...http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/irritable_bowel_syndrome - Info about the programhttp://www.healthyaudio.com/content/testimonials - feedback and comments from usersMore info below also -


----------



## sweetz (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the information Marilyn,I've always been an "anxious person", however it never really bothered me until i got ibs...and then from there, my anxiety developed to a greater degree BECAUSE of my fears about ibs attacks in public and what not. i've never really been the type of person who always wanted to stay home, i was quite the opposite, but since this whole ordeal, i dread going anywhere.i think im going to go ahead and order the Ibs audio program, and hopefully that will help me...if i find that it helps with the ibs but my anxiety is still a problem, i will try the one specifically for anxiety.the only problem i see happening with these programs, is that my negative thoughts or skeptisism might get in the way of actually receiving any benefits...ugh! sometimes i wish i can just turn my mind off and just not think! any suggestions?Another thing i wanted to ask is, did u personally get a reduction in your nausea symptoms while using this program? My nausea and diarrhea when im nervous are just too much for me, those are the MAIN symptoms that i have trouble dealing with, especially the nausea because it always seems to be there..even when i dont eat anything...i told my GI doc. that i get nauseous close to most of the time, but she basically thinks im lying or that its "all in my head". and she also tells me that IBS does not occur in the morning (because i told her that my symptoms get worse in the morning even before i eat...but thats only if i have to go somewhere because it triggers an attack) she claims that it develops throughout the day, and just completley disregards what i have to say (i know...get a new GI doc. right? ..im in the process) so i was wondering if anyone else felt this way, or ever had this happen to them?again, thanks for the information about the program.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi again - Yes, DO get another GI - It is very very common for IBS patients to have the most severe symptoms in the morning - I cant believe this doc doesnt know that - and of course, for some it can get worse throughout the day, and having to go out somewhere definitely can trigger attacks - that is typical IBS. Your doc is not on the pulse of what an IBS patient endures - I can hardly believe what you wrote about your doc!! IBS is NOT in the head, it has a very strong brain-gut component that has been researched - this is not something you brought on yourself. Any doc that disregards what you have to say needs to be fired by you!!!You can read my personal journey in the link below. Many folks have reductions in all IBS symptoms including nausea as long as it is part of the IBS and not "caused" by something else (flu bug, etc.)Lastly, I was probably one of the most skeptical persons of all - MOST people try the IBS Audio Program - or any type of complementary program - as a LAST resort, after all else has failed. They go into it not really expecting it to help, since nothing else has so far. So your thought pattern is very similar to all those who have gone before you. From what you have written, you were very much like myself - I was outgoing and never anxious about travel, etc. UNTIL I got IBS and the symptoms got closer and closer together and more severe, until, like you, I became almost housebound - and when I did go out, I ate nothing to make sure I would be "OK" and sometimes that didnt even work! One thing to keep in mind - when you listen to the sessions, try to turn off your "thinking" brain, and just listen as if you were listening to music or something in the background - your subconscious will take it in and do what is needed. I know this was hard for me as I analyze everything - but when you listen with a sort of "whatever" attitude, it seems to help - just persevere is the best thing I can tell ya!!! So I do think the IBS Audio Program would be a good fit for you - and I also think that perhaps you may want to repeat it a time or two before trying the anxiety program - if needed. It may be that you will see results right away, mid-way, or after completion - but it may also require another round like I did just because the IBS can be so ingrained. Feel free to call the number if you need support and guidance along the way - I suggest to those trying the program to try to keep off the IBS BBs and also try not to read about IBS or think about it other than when you are "having" symptoms - dont bring thoughts about IBS into your mind if you can avoid it - this is because the IBS Audio Program takes you away from IBS thinking and this might slow your progress - but of course, if you have questions or comments, that is ok for now and then...All the best to you in your journey to feeling better- there IS real hope as many folks here over the past 10 years have shown - the vast majority have been helped greatly. Take care!


----------



## Kansas Educator (Dec 6, 2008)

I can speak from experience also. I am at about day 70 now and can honestly say that I have had probably a 75% improvement at this time. I have had ibs-c for many years and can't tell you how wonderful it is to finally feel relief from the pain again. One thing I would say is that if/when you purchase the program, make a commitment to stay with the listening schedule. I have been emphatic about sticking with the recommended schedule and think that has helped as well. Good luck!


----------

